# 6.5 conponenets speakers



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

whats up 

looking to keep a stock look to my Monte carlo lookng for 6.5 conponents that have a good amount of bass near subwoofer status but with good voice as well???


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats exactly what I want too. Are you planning on putting them in the stock location? I dont think we're gonna find a set with that much bass.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

montekels87 said:


> whats up
> 
> looking to keep a stock look to my Monte carlo lookng for 6.5 conponents that have a good amount of bass near subwoofer status but with good voice as well???


I got these and love em
http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-609C...FSXU/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1317142558&sr=8-9


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

ars!n said:


> I got these and love emhttp://www.amazon.com/Infinity-609C...FSXU/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1317142558&sr=8-9


 So the bass is good on these?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> So the bass is good on these?


usually components are good for mids and highs IMO (these ones come with crossovers which will eliminate unwanted frequencies). There are some that are built to provide bass. But it sounds like you might just wanna get a good set of 6x9s. I like to go to Car Toys are the local stereo shop, test them out there, write down the model number and find them on line


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I found some kappas for what you paid for those, on ebay.


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> Thats exactly what I want too. Are you planning on putting them in the stock location? I dont think we're gonna find a set with that much bass.


im getten the kick panels that go under the dash i was thinking of the doors but idk yet


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

ars!n said:


> usually components are good for mids and highs IMO (these ones come with crossovers which will eliminate unwanted frequencies). There are some that are built to provide bass. But it sounds like you might just wanna get a good set of 6x9s. I like to go to Car Toys are the local stereo shop, test them out there, write down the model number and find them on line


yeah i figured that they were mostly used for mids n highs i was going to go 6x9 on the rear deck for bass but i have to fab up some stuff for my cylinders wont hit the speakers and im not trying to do that


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> I found some kappas for what you paid for those, on ebay.


the ones I posted are Kappas. 2 6.5's, 2 1" tweets, and 2 cross overs for $117 isn't bad, in fact that was the first listing that I posted for the set that I got. 

Plus I've found you have a better return policy with people off Amazon versus Ebay. Last couple of transaction I had on e-bay I ended up getting scrwewed, but I guess you take the risk any time you shop on line. Just posting up what I went with.




montekels87 said:


> yeah i figured that they were mostly used for mids n highs i was going to go 6x9 on the rear deck for bass but i have to fab up some stuff for my cylinders wont hit the speakers and im not trying to do that


Yeah I remember having that problem with my eruo'd out fleetwood. I get jealous when I see homies with Impalas, those are some monster ass trunks lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

ars!n said:


> the ones I posted are Kappas. 2 6.5's, 2 1" tweets, and 2 cross overs for $117 isn't bad, in fact that was the first listing that I posted for the set that I got.l


 Oh ok i thought those were a reference series. You're right, $117 isnt that bad for kappas. Some good info here :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> Oh ok i thought those were a reference series. You're right, $117 isnt that bad for kappas. Some good info here :thumbsup:


No problem :biggrin: I was going to put them in my 72 Monte but not sure when I can get it off for prep so I'm gonna throw them in my daily driver (95 Deville). I think all in all I'll probably go with some MB quarts for my cruiser, got a couple of homies that run them and they sound pretty fuckin good.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw some MB Quarts also. Theyre pretty reasonably prices as well. Im just unexperienced in car audio so idk what im gonna go with yet. Im leaning toward kappas more at this point.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhh shit again we need a topic pinned...:nono::buttkick:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh shit again we need a topic pinned...:nono::buttkick:


It won't be this one, that's for damn sure!


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

ars!n said:


> the ones I posted are Kappas. 2 6.5's, 2 1" tweets, and 2 cross overs for $117 isn't bad, in fact that was the first listing that I posted for the set that I got.
> 
> Plus I've found you have a better return policy with people off Amazon versus Ebay. Last couple of transaction I had on e-bay I ended up getting scrwewed, but I guess you take the risk any time you shop on line. Just posting up what I went with.
> 
> ...


yeah 117 for kapps anit bad i might just go that route and yeah me too bro i be like man look at all this space n we got shit and this a bitch lol but i dont realy like big ass boat cars but ive seen some nice systems go into g bodys just gotta do alot of cutting and fiberglassing


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

wannabelowrider said:


> I saw some MB Quarts also. Theyre pretty reasonably prices as well. Im just unexperienced in car audio so idk what im gonna go with yet. Im leaning toward kappas more at this point.


yeah me too infinitys are good speakers in my 03 volvo s60 stock system is those and man its clean n clear with bass but considering that car got like 8 speakers lol but also boston, memphis, polk audio have high end stuff


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Brahma Brian said:


> It won't be this one, that's for damn sure!


:uh:


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Brahma Brian said:


> It won't be this one, that's for damn sure!


we need a audio topic pinned to promote proper speaker placement size wiring option and so for .and maybe some tutorials of how to center speakers away from cylinders and some other common sense issues alot of lowrider skip the sound system design on lowriders..


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> we need a audio topic pinned to promote proper speaker placement size wiring option and so for .and maybe some tutorials of how to center speakers away from cylinders and some other common sense issues alot of lowrider skip the sound system design on lowriders..


agreed. finally, CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. Not all of us are "experts" Brian.


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

One could argue the fact that you did in fact say yourself they are common sense issues, that most could solve the problem at hand with, common sense. ;]


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> we need a audio topic pinned to promote proper speaker placement size wiring option and so for .and maybe some tutorials of how to center speakers away from cylinders and some other common sense issues alot of lowrider skip the sound system design on lowriders..


If anyone wants to write up some coherent posts like the ones you mentioned here, there is a thread already pinned to add them to.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/14-car-stereo/37456-car-audio-tech-support-thread.html

That is the SOLE purpose for the thread, to post all of the common questions there with answers, tutorials and the likes.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

ars!n said:


> agreed. finally, CONSTRUCTIVE criticism. Not all of us are "experts" Brian.


I have never claimed to be an expert at anything, I learn new things every day.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Blazerbump03 said:


> One could argue the fact that you did in fact say yourself they are common sense issues, that most could solve the problem at hand with, common sense. ;]


True enough, but even with that said, I'm still more than willing to add to the existing support thread any of these topics the homeys feel are important.

All they have to do is write them up and post them in that thread, THEN the posts can be linked when someone asks the question and didn't look in that topic.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Brahma Brian said:


> If anyone wants to write up some coherent posts like the ones you mentioned here, there is a thread already pinned to add them to.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/14-car-stereo/37456-car-audio-tech-support-thread.html
> 
> That is the SOLE purpose for the thread, to post all of the common questions there with answers, tutorials and the likes.


guess ill gt to work than...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Brahma Brian said:


> True enough, but even with that said, I'm still more than willing to add to the existing support thread any of these topics the homeys feel are important.
> 
> All they have to do is write them up and post them in that thread, THEN the posts can be linked when someone asks the question and didn't look in that topic.


:thumbsup: I know the basics but it'd be nice to be able to read up take shit to another level. I just took my shit that was going in the low low and started putting it in the daily so I have something to listen to in the mean time. It'd be nice when I get to the system portion of my build to know enough to do it myself. Shops around here charge retarded prices for slop.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So besides the kRappas  what else is there ??


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

qs65.2


----------

